# Villagers copying each other's catchphrases



## voldemonet (Jan 11, 2015)

I haven't really heard anyone else complain about this but in my town, my villagers are constantly swapping catchphrases. Whenever they ask me for a new one, I'm always just changing it back to their original one. Does telling Isabelle to wash their mouth out with soap actually reset it, and how fast? I'm guessing my villagers do it so often because all of their houses are very close, and maybe a conversation between them is what triggers it? I just don't like Lily the frog and Beau constantly saying "bow-WOW," and Bob saying "nutty." And there's way more than that! Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes, it's triggered by conversation. There really is no solution. Two counters are attempting to listen in on their convos, which will guarantee that they don't change, they will only change their expression. There is no dialogue for a catchphrase change. Second, you shouldn't leave the game idle. Leaving the game idle will give villagers more time to walk around and converse.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jan 11, 2015)

Complaining about it to ISABELLE changes it to a generic "hey, hi" thing I think


----------



## Spooky. (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks to Willow, two of my other villagers are now saying bo-peep. I wouldn't care so much except it's really weird for an alligator to be saying bo-peep.


----------



## vanielle (Jan 11, 2015)

I feel, I also kinda die inside when they share a design of any kind ;__; no please


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 11, 2015)

I also hate this as well. Chrissy's catchphrase I made up for her, Toadette has now commonly gone to others. I only want her to say it. 

When they ask me for a catchphrase change I change it back to the original.


----------



## Hypno KK (Jan 12, 2015)

There's no actual solution, they just spread catchphrases when they talk to each other. It happens to me too all the time but I just find it funny, especially when it's a species-specific catchphrase and doesn't match their species. 

If it really bothers you, you can try to use the pinging trick to get them to ping you. There's always a chance that those pings will be about a catchphrase. Empty your inventory or fill it with things like flowers so they won't try to trade with you, and use the diving suit to go swimming for at least 5 minutes. You don't actually need to swim, you can just leave your character in the water and leave the console alone. Then, go back into town and make sure that the first villager you see is the one whose catchphrase you want to change (some people trap them to make sure they stay in place). 

The only issue is that even changing their catchphrases can be pointless. Most of my villagers have had their catchphrases changed and it only lasts about a day (a few days if I'm lucky) until they borrow another villager's catchphrase.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 12, 2015)

It's annoying because I give them different phrases based on their species. A deer and a cat shouldn't say the same thing!  Thank goodness they all ping me often, asking for new phrases.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 12, 2015)

Julian tried to spread anything he could! 6 of the 10 villagers had glitter as their catchphrase and many had the ducky tank...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jan 12, 2015)

Roco is saying "Baby it's cold outside!"
because its Lolly's catchphrase >.<

Ahhh how weird


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 12, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> It's annoying because I give them different phrases based on their species. A deer and a cat shouldn't say the same thing!  Thank goodness they all ping me often, asking for new phrases.



Joey gave "buttquack" to Tangy and Pippy in my town.Some villagers are perpetual catchphrase borrowers.Colton had his original catchphrase for about five seconds after he moved in,then he started taking everybody else's.A couple of weeks ago I gave him "ponyboy" and he seems to like it because he still has it....I think.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't like it either, there was this one instance, where simon copied deirdre's catchphrase, then she told him it was a terrible catchphrase, which makes no sense. i just want them to use one.


----------



## VanillaBean (Jan 12, 2015)

It's really annoying honestly. I end up just changing it back whenever they ping me. The majority of my villagers used Coco's catchphrase for a really long time.


----------



## Gardevoir (Apr 22, 2015)

yes 
vesta's catchphrase was originally was baffoo but now tammy is copying it and now 3 villagers are doing it now
i never seen a pig act like a sheep


----------



## AllisonCypress (Apr 22, 2015)

A lot of my villagers have this problem.  It kind of bothers me, but I know that they'll have to ask to change it eventually...


----------



## Raffy (Apr 22, 2015)

This frustrates me so much.
Lolly copied Sydney calling me lamb and now Lolly's nickname for me is "Lamb"


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Apr 22, 2015)

God, I know the struggle. Kid cat, Fang and I think Fauna are all saying Me Meow (Fauna and Fang got it from Ankha and Kid Cat picked up from Fauna) 

Then Wendy and Whitney picked up Beau's catchphrase, Saltlick before he moved. I think Rosie, Frita and Deirdre all have their original catchphrases.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 22, 2015)

Dizzy asked me for a new catchphrase and I thought of on that I thought was perfect for him. I told him that it should be 'bruh' and I loved it, but immediately after it told Dizzy what his new catchphrase should be he started a conversation with Tia (I ship them by the way so I was loving it and decided to not butt in) after that conversation they were both really happy and started whistling the town tune, so I wanted to see why they were so happy and I talked to Tia and she had changed her catchphrase to 'bruh' I'm not complaining about it because I think it's hilarious XD sweet little Tia walkin around saying 'bruh' ^-^


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Apr 22, 2015)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> Dizzy asked me for a new catchphrase and I thought of on that I thought was perfect for him. I told him that it should be 'bruh' and I loved it, but immediately after it told Dizzy what his new catchphrase should be he started a conversation with Tia (I ship them by the way so I was loving it and decided to not butt in) after that conversation they were both really happy and started whistling the town tune, so I wanted to see why they were so happy and I talked to Tia and she had changed her catchphrase to 'bruh' I'm not complaining about it because I think it's hilarious XD sweet little Tia walkin around saying 'bruh' ^-^



hahah omg that's adorable!


----------



## matcha (Apr 22, 2015)

it's frustrating when i'm trying to make my villagers a little more unique and i give them specific catchphrases pertaining to their species, and then i see olivia using the phrase bun bun which i gave to francine and dotty. :l


----------



## ch20youk (Apr 22, 2015)

When I first got the game I changed the catchphrases of two villagers I didn't particularly care for to "memer" and "fukboi" for kicks... guess which two catchphrases spread like the plague among my town -_-


----------



## agscribble (Apr 22, 2015)

I actually don't mind it. I made all of Lucky's greetings and catch phrases in arabic since he's Egyptian themed. His catch phrase is "sahibi" which I looked up as a word for friend. Then Bunnie changed her catch phrase to the same. I head canon-ed that Lucky was teaching Bunnie a second language. As long as they don't change shirts then I'm fine with them doing what they want.


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 22, 2015)

Half of my villagers say "cuz" because of Amelia.  It's annoying.


----------



## AkiBear (Apr 23, 2015)

It's super annoying and sometimes when I see two villagers humming and skipping around I talk to both of them immediately and when I realize they spread their catchphrase to someone else, I immediately close the game via menu. I save my game a lot now because of that reason. I don't really mind THAT much when one of my dream villagers share their catchphrase with another dream villager, but it's still somewhat cringeworthy. When Goose and Tammi lived in my town, Goose spread his "buh-kay" to Katt, and Tammi spread her "chimpy" to Beau. I hated it so much so I tattled to Isabelle.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 23, 2015)

I always get anxious when I'm walking around my town for too long, worried that a villager will change their shirt or catchphrase from a conversation with another villager. I remember resetting once when a villager changed their shirt to match a villager I disliked.


----------



## pika62221 (Apr 23, 2015)

Not the first game in the series this happens you know! What I did to counteract this, since every game since Wild World every hole you dig remains (GC it would disappear after a few screen scrolls over), I began trapping my villagers beginning with Wild World. I know exactly where they are at all times (every so often they sit on stumps near their houses), and they all have the same catchphrases I told them to say! Heh, heh! By the way, in the Japanese one, I don't mind them repeating 'くちぐせ' (look up the meaning it's rather funny having them say that).


----------



## Campy (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm not too bothered when that happens, but I do always change their catchphrases back to the original whenever they ask for a new one. Hearing dogs and bear cubs say "cluckadoo" was definitely weird. :')


----------



## fuzzynumber9 (Apr 23, 2015)

This does seem to happen more often now than I remember it happening, and I hate it most when it's either an original catchphrase getting spread around (sly shared his with most of my one town so everyone's running around saying hoo-rah) and when it's something I gave to a very specific villager for a reason, but mostly it ends up being funny to me. I had a town full of cute little animals all saying "I eat kids!" Because Frank asked for something less intimidating and I thought it would be funny to make him more intimidating, but then having bunnie and dierdre and Antonio in on all that action and I giggled every time!  Right now my main town has half the villagers ending all their speaches with "in bed" because I wanted to see how well it would work out, it's not always funny, but when it is it's hilarious!


----------



## Boosh (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh I noticed this the other day. I thought it was my imagination!


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 23, 2015)

I hate when this happens. I gave Tex the catchphrase 'pengu' and now half the town are saying it.


----------



## Snowfell (Apr 23, 2015)

I think it's cute, it shows how they hang out with the most. Felicity was besties with Bam in my town and picked up his catchphrase. Even though he's been out of that town for over a month now she's still walking around saying "boosh".


----------



## tarararara (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't like that the villagers whom I not friends with, are using the same cute nicknames as my dreamies :/


----------



## Toadette (Apr 23, 2015)

I find it funny actually!


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 26, 2015)

That happens all the time. That's why the moment I get a new villager, I write down his/her catchphrase, and when it's changed I simply wait the chance to say it back.


----------



## Isareed (May 1, 2020)

I'm digging up this thread because all of my villagers are now saying "I'm baby!" At the end of every sentence because I set Antonio's catchphrase and I guess he spread it like a cute little plague.


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2020)

Yeah, I've always thought this was a really dumb feature. A lot of the default catchphrases aren't even something that fits the other animals!

In City Folk, I called it the "b-b-buddy" disease... I absolutely hated that Roald spread his catchprase around and made it sound like everyone was freezing even though it wasn't winter.


----------



## Cadence (May 1, 2020)

It happens to me, but it doesn't really bother me that much. I just usually give them a catchphrase that sounds funny, or matches them. If someone else uses it, eh


----------



## Tempest (May 1, 2020)

Punchyleaf said:


> Complaining about it to ISABELLE changes it to a generic "hey, hi" thing I think


Yep!


----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)

It was the worst in acnl when almost everyone in my town kept copying Cube’s catchphrase (d-d-dude) that I had to revert everyone’s catchphrase to their default or a custom one. And now it’s spreading in NH as well (which annoys me) when I gave someone in my island (of course) as a catchphrase and 3 of them are saying it now.


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

Isareed said:


> I'm digging up this thread because all of my villagers are now saying "I'm baby!" At the end of every sentence because I set Antonio's catchphrase and I guess he spread it like a cute little plague.



why is this something i would do lmao


----------



## Sloppyjoe (Jun 1, 2020)

Chester says fribbit! Like dude come. On you're not even a frog!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

I find it creepy when villagers like Cyrano start saying honey. _No, stop. Only Maple can say that._


----------



## Darby (Jun 1, 2020)

Look, if you’ve got Frita and you haven’t changed her catchphrase to “Where’s the beef?” yet then I don’t know what else she’s good for... It’s pretty funny, especially if she says it when the back of her head is framed in just the right way.


----------



## leiladesu (Jun 1, 2020)

It actually happened to me in New Leaf! Hasn't happened yet in this game.


----------



## hoodathotit (Jun 2, 2020)

"It actually happened to me in New Leaf! Hasn't happened yet in this game."   News flash! This IS New Leaf!


----------



## Justin_Pandaa (Jun 6, 2020)

All my villagers copied burrrrn from drago ._.


----------



## letisbloom (Mar 9, 2021)

Oh man, that totally sucks. I hate when they do that, I always try to give them a catchphrase that matches with their personalites.


----------

